# div layer einblenden?



## spiX (16. Sep 2006)

hallo,

habe vor sowas zu bauen: http://www.skype.com/intl/de/ (oben auf Anmelden)
leider keine ahnung von java :& 

mfg spix


----------



## AlArenal (16. Sep 2006)

Auf die stille Treppe mit dir!

Und zur besonderen Strafe schreibst du 100 Mal:

"Ich soll nicht Java und Javascript verwechseln!"


----------



## Guest (16. Sep 2006)

sorry aber bin halt ein n00b was solche sachen angeht  :roll:


----------



## Tissi (25. Sep 2006)

du schreibst einfach beide div's, die es geben soll. das eine mit style="display:block" (oder inline), das andere mit style = "display:none". Dann brauchst du noch eine JavaScript-Funktion (!!!nicht Java!!!) die beim Klick aufgerufen wird und die Werte für style.display vertauscht.

Nichts desto trotz sei noch einmal betont: Java ist nicht JavaScript! Mit dieser Erkenntnis bist du schon ein wenig weniger n00b :wink:


----------

